

Google's response to EU - ghosh
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/04/android-has-helped-create-more-choice.html?m=1

======
Metatron
If that's their response it's way off the mark. Google is a huge company and
yes Android is one aspect of it that is wonderful and open. However the aspect
being scrutinised by the EU is its search monopoly.

It's no defence to just hold up a shield of good behaviour within another
realm of business.

Personally I'm torn on the actual issue anyhow. I'm trying to see why a
private company like Google is bound to any degree of public duty on its own
websites. Are search engines special domains where the owners can't advertise
their own products above and beyond all others?

Yes Google have search dominance, but it's a free service, there should be no
pressure on Google to weaken their self-advertising on a free platform.
Instead the onus is on its competitors to offer compelling reasons for
searchers to use their platforms over Google's.

